# Regular Season Game 34 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Houston Rockets (21-12) @ Minnesota T'wolves (16-15)*​*Sunday, January 7, 2:30 p.m.*​*Target Center*​

 *@*​

*ROCKETS*
   



*T'WOLVES*
 
​
*Chron.com* 


> If the perfect homestand they just completed was as comfortable as a slow float down a lazy river for the Rockets, here come the rapids.
> 
> Gone are the days when they can simply dangle their feet over the side and occasionally paddle to get past the likes of Atlanta, Memphis and Seattle. Now the whitewater starts churning, the edges of sharp rocks stick up and the possibility of getting dunked looms around every bend.
> 
> ...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

13-15 wolves 4mins left in the 1st, but alston is giving james some problems. Tmac guarded by K.G. is fun to watch, Tmac will drive more when the finger stops naggin' him


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

15-15, McGrady missed 2 free throws. 

Can't hide my shame if we lose to these guys. My best friend is a TWolf, and we always tatter each other when it comes to Rockets-Twolves.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

1st quater over...Wolves 24-21. A Novak sighting @ the end of the quarter (1 rebound).


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Dammit. 
I hope we don't lose.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

33-30 Rocks 5 mins to half


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

What the **** is happening to McGrady? 4 turnovers already!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

40-44 wolves...Tmac 5 missed ft's, should have the lead. Low scoring half, maybe the lowest of the season...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I just can't believe this. 
TMac missed 5 free throws, and Deke just managed 2 points.

Is TMac injured?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We lose. The Twolves are up by 9, and we can't even shoot a proper jump shot. McGrady missed tons, and turned the ball 4 times already.

Luther Head - 0 points so far.
Chuck Hayes - 0 points so far

Damn.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

we're not finished yet


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

every night Alston is trying his best to shoot us out of the game. :worthy: but JVG will still leave him there


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Battier is our hot shooting hand right now. We need to give the ball to Battier, and for Deke to guard Blount god dammit!!!

Howard - Hayes, because Garnett is doing whatever he likes.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

y is luther head 1/8 from 3's ..... damn

not as bad as alston's 4/16 though


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmAC!!


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Come ooon, we can wiin this...

God dammit, my heart is pumping fast.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

what a layup


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Overtime god dammit...

Please TMAC, long live your life, win this for the Rockets!!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

OT baby:yay: :yay: 

good comeback, we can win this


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

tmac another 30+ game


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, but will it be enough for us to win?
Let's hope it will be.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Juwan is the man


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

mike james has nearly out assisted our whole team. our pg is useless


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Noooooo!!!! 97-94!!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

noooo novak ..

missed a 3 and commited a foul for and 1


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Time is tickiiing...   
And nobody is scoring.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

that's just why Novak got no PT.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

94-99, it's over...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Mike how you gonna do us like that


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think thats the game..................


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

its over damn


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

God ****** dammit...

Winning streak snapped. *******


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

now we're all dead for 2morro's game against bulls


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

My monitor dropped from my desk when I banged the desk, after seeing that it's over.

I can't believe this. In front of Minnesota, we lose.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

damnit...


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Come on alson and novak! make those 3's!!!! :sad:


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

We allowed Blount and James to do their game. Garnett is Garnett, you can't stop him.

But we allowed James to out assist our team, and Blount poured almost 20 points in front of Deke.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn only joined the game at the end disappointting finish.

Looking at stats. Battier seemed to have a hot hand but he was only allowwed 12 shots?


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

How you guys win with players like Head, Alston and Novak playing a promienent role is beyond me. Some of the dumbest players I've ever seen.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Alston and Novak are kind of to blame. And Deke maybe.

Alston - he played ****. Mike James out assisted our whole team

Novak - misses and three and he fouled for the and 1

Deke - He only scored 4 points, and let Blount do his thing. Blount almost poured 20 points.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

When we play the big name PFs I think Hayes has got to be our PF cause he is a million times better defensively. I know he creates a problem in Offense with Deke and Hayes on the floor but Hayes has gotta be on the floor against Duncan, Garnett, Nowitzki especcially.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Juwan did his thing and scored, but he didn't stop Garnett at all.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Alston and Novak are kind of to blame. And Deke maybe.
> 
> Alston - he played ****. Mike James out assisted our whole team
> 
> ...


Yep Alston and Novak but you cant blame Deke. Alston is a WTF now, Coach should have put Lucas in, at least he was scoring points and Steve Novak looked like a little lost kid.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I miss Yao!
This was a really bad game for Rockets. They didn't run the ball good enough. The shooting percentage was low. Rockets should learn something from the game and bounce back on next one.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

ouch.. tough loss sorry bros.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

You want to know why we lost.. 



> Shane Battier added 20 points for the Rockets and Juwan Howard 19. But Houston went 12-for-*19* from the free throw line, while the Wolves were 34-for-*40*. *The Rockets attempted two second-half free throws.*


The absolute definition of homered.. right there.

I feel like giving the "three blind mice" statement for the Rox tonight.

Rox 28 fouls called
Wolves 16 fouls called

There is NO way that should ever happen in a game. EVER

Edit: Especially when we scored more points in the paint than they did!!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

rafer who made 4/6 in the first quarter missed his next 11 shots

...

we cant win with this dude. his soooo dumb


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> We allowed Blount and James to do their game. Garnett is Garnett, you can't stop him.
> 
> But we allowed James to out assist our team, and Blount poured almost 20 points in front of Deke.



How could u forget about Davis hitting wide open 3's allnight?!?!?


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Hayes, Novak and Lucas fouled much.
Battier didn't do his job of guarding Davis. Davis was allowed to score very easily.

I'm not saying Deke is the one to blame, but we god damn need a center!!! You can't ask a 40 year old center to guard Kevin Garnett and Mark Blount!!!

Alston - 3
McGrady - 7
Battier - 6
Howard - 4
Deke - 5

Head - 5
Lucas - 5
Novak - 3
Hayes - 5

These are my player ratings.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

edyzbasketball said:


> Hayes, Novak and Lucas fouled much.
> Battier didn't do his job of guarding Davis. Davis was allowed to score very easily.


As far as Battier is concerned, the reason Davis was getting open threes is Batt was doubling down, over, around Garnett. He was hustling back to Davis, but the kid has a quick release. Not much you can do about that unless you want Garnett to school you.


Did they really foul? Or were they getting "rookie" fouls?

I know that at least two of Chuck's were a joke, one he was standing straight up and the other was a lose ball foul where two T'wolves tackled him to the floor.. one of them just happened to be Garnett. Novak last foul all he was doing is standing there... though there was contact he sure didn't initiate it.

I didn't pay as much attention to Lucas fouls.

Like I said.. I was not happy with the fouls called in the second half, because it was all one sided.

Anyway... no longer to complain on to the Bulls!


----------

